# Ethernet port not blinking...



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

Usually when I plug an ethernet cable into my computer, the cable/port starts blinking.

I just got cable internet and for some reason when I plug the ethernet cable into my sister's 5 year old computer it doesn't blink and I get no internet signal. I don't think this is the ethernet cable or port's problem because I can go online using DSL with no problems, and I've tried a lot of ethernet cables.

The technician claims that Verizon planted an IP address in my computer, saying I have to get that address and reverse it. Now, I'm not the biggest computer genius around, but what he said really makes no sense to me at all. Could someone shed some light?

My mom wants as little cables running around the house as possible, so I'm forced to go wireless. I have to set up the modem and router on my sister's computer before being able to go wireless, and it simply won't work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 7, 2009)

what OS is on your sister's PC ? you most likely need to open up cmd and release the IP address from there. are you using a router?


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> what OS is on your sister's PC ? you most likely need to open up cmd and release the IP address from there. are you using a router?



My sis is running Windows XP. Could you give me the steps to release the IP?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 7, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> My sis is running Windows XP. Could you give me the steps to release the IP?



are you behind a home router?

try this

http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/windowsnetworkin1/ht/renewipaddrwxp.htm


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

Whoops, even without the router my sister's desktop won't get internet. I am using a router now, but setting up the router is simple. It wouldn't work on my sister's computer so I set it up on my computer. 

Once my sister's desktop gets signal from the modem, I'll once again setup the router on her computer. The modem is in the computer room where her computer is, so it only makes sense that the modem/router stays there.

Right now I have a 20ft cable running from the computer room to my room hooking up the modem to my computer.

Thanks for the link, I'll work on that right now.

Doesn't work, when I type ipconfig > ipconfig /release or /renew it says that there is no adapter in this state permissible for this operation.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 7, 2009)

You can't go online, but can you ping the router or otherwise access it?  What does it say under ipconfig for your IP address, DHCP server, and DNS server?  Are they inline with what they should be for your network?  What happens if you manually assign them?

I hate to say it but go to device manager and make sure there are no errors and the drivers are properly installed for your network adapter.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> You can't go online, but can you ping the router or otherwise access it?  What does it say under ipconfig for your IP address, DHCP server, and DNS server?  Are they inline with what they should be for your network?  What happens if you manually assign them?



The router software is not yet installed on my sister's computer because the computer needs to be getting internet signal (packets I'm guessing) from the modem first, or the Linksys router will fail to install. 

I do not know what you mean by pinging the router or accessing it. How can I tell if there is an error with the drivers?

Just went to device manager and it says SiS 900 Fast Ethernet Adapter or something like that.

Also, I hooked up the 2in1 DSL modem+router back to my sister's computer, and the DSL light was blinking meaning no connection. Didn't worry too much about that and I just went ahead and went to cmd > ipconfig > ipconfig /release. It worked, plugged the ethernet cable for cable internet back onto the computer and still no signal.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 7, 2009)

You shouldn't have to install any software for a router.

To ping (send packets to a specified IP address as a test) do this:

Open the command prompt and type "ping 192.168.1.1" without quotes if your router IP address is 192.168.1.1 which it usually is unless you've changed it.  However, to be sure you can look at the ipconfig output from one of the working computers.

Does it have any yellow or red exclamation points next to the name SiS 900 Fast Ethernet adapter?  If not then it should be fine.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> You shouldn't have to install any software for a router.
> 
> To ping (send packets to a specified IP address as a test) do this:
> 
> ...



No red/yellow exclamation points next to the SiS 900-Based FEA. Opening command prompt and following directions now.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 7, 2009)

So odd that it works with the DSL modem.  Try a different router port, maybe one of them is broken.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> So odd that it works with the DSL modem.  Try a different router port, maybe one of them is broken.



It isn't the router. I have to connect the modem to the computer before connecting the router to the modem. I might sound a little confusing but I know how that works since I set it up on my computer in my room. I have the modem connected to the router, and a blue ethernet cable from the router to my computer.

"192.168.1.1 is not recognized as an internal or external command."


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 7, 2009)

type

ping 192.168.1.1

you left out the ping command and just entered the IP address.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you, getting to it now.

ping 192.168.1.1 works with the DSL modem, 0% packets lost

ping 192.168.1.1 does not work with the cable modem, unable to reach host.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 7, 2009)

Humor me and go to start > control panel > network connections > right click your network connection and select properties > select Internet protocol version for (TCP/IPv4) and click properties > make sure the radio buttons for "obtain an IP address automatically" and "Obtain a DNS server automatically" are selected


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> Humor me and go to start > control panel > network connections > right click your network connection and select properties > select Internet protocol version for (TCP/IPv4) and click properties > make sure the radio buttons for "obtain an IP address automatically" and "Obtain a DNS server automatically" are selected



I looked it up on Google and did that for both. I even set it to manual just to try it.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 7, 2009)

Have you restarted the cable modem after pluging everything into it?  Sometimes they need to restart to assign an IP address to a new device because they don't recognize the MAC address.  

I'm befuddled that's all I have.  Sorry.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> Have you restarted the cable modem after pluging everything into it?  Sometimes they need to restart to assign an IP address to a new device because they don't recognize the MAC address.
> 
> I'm befuddled that's all I have.  Sorry.



I'm pretty sure I've tried, I'll try again. I mean, the modem has 4 lights on, two of which are blinking very rapidly which is perfectly normally, since that's how it is right now as I'm going online using the very same modem.


----------



## Jakl (Apr 7, 2009)

possibly your ethernet port has died... 

Unless if you format/reinstall windows , and see if that way... but overall, physically take a look at the motherboard in the computer, and see if any capacitor's top's have blown open or even have a bump on them (the tops of the capacitors should be flat) . If any indication that happens, then your mobo is eventually gonna die.

Other than that, u went through all other steps that are very known..

**My Friends system not to long ago has the exact same issue, and there were caps blown, but only the ethernet didnt work


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 7, 2009)

DjJakl said:


> possibly your ethernet port has died...



but that can't be since it worked only moments ago with the DSL modem.


----------



## Jakl (Apr 7, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> but that can't be since it worked only moments ago with the DSL modem.



Possibly something happened to the mobo, im saying to check it out... It can happen


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

You will never believe this. It worked on my sister's computer for a brief moment, and I was surprised as hell. I decided to pull my sister's ethernet cable out and use mine to tell you guys that it was working finally.

Now my computer isn't working. Good job Kant, good job. (Kant would be me.)

Edit: I'm back on my computer and it's working. I have no idea what's happened but I must have restarted the cable modem and replugged the router about 5 times each.

Thanks a lot Polaris, Rhino, and DjJakl for the help. I'm going to set up the router on my sister's computer and start running wireless. BOOO!! I hate my mom for forcing me to use wireless! D:

Oh and I was using DSL on my sister's computer to write the first half of this post because cable was not working on both computers for a sec.


----------

